# Ford 4000



## IH_966 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a 196? Ford 4000 that I plan on restoring for an FFA project. It is diesel and select-o-speed also utility. It runs ok just hard starting and tranny is good. Does anyone have tips for these?

Does anyone have any tips on restoring a 1964 ford 4000 diesel, it is also a utility with select-o-speed.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just one thing - the select-o-speed transmission is not a good choice for a beginner to start with. SOS transmissions are expensive to maintain and repair. Unless you are experienced or have a good friend that is experienced with SOS transmissions. A manual tranny is much less problematic.


----------



## IH_966 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes I have had the tractor for about 6 years I'm 15 and have drive it a lot, so I'm pretty experienced with the SOS trannys, I've also worked on a few, beings my uncle is a mechanic and the local ford dealer, any other ideas?? I know my way around the tractor pretty well


----------

